# Bully Sticks



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Bookmarking for future reference. Currently doing quickly-eaten-and-gone type chewy sticks for Frannie. (Must be gone before Phoebe sees and attempts to steal)


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

If they last longer than twenty minutes, I'm all for them.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Unfortunately for Happy, we can't receive meat products through the mail.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy finished the 12" (thick) Best Bully Sticks in 15 minutes. They're about $100 for 20 pcs, or about $5 each. He gets tired of chewing (medium, 44-51g) after about 45 minutes. Usually still has about ½ left for next time.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

SteveS55 said:


> If they last longer than twenty minutes, I'm all for them.


They do indeed!


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

I'm ordering some of these right now. I ended up getting some turkey tendon treats for Dewy to try. He enjoys them so much I'm almost betting the bully stick is going to be even that much better. I may get some more of these treats pictured below possibly in a rope format.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

For those of you new to bully sticks, be sure to make sure your dog doesn't swallow the last 3-4" whole. Could definitely be a choking hazard. A bully stick holder is a good idea, and maybe even 100% necessary for safety. I use a small pair of Vise Grips when the bully stick is down to about 6". Elroy has never chewed on the pliers by mistake, they really work great, and you probably already have them.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Those are pretty girthy.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oliver loved turkey tendons, too, but he almost choked seriously. They are so thin. One had gone a good ways down his throat when I heard a strange sound and investigated. Believe that removal may have saved him, literally.

Please be right there when giving these...


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Costco has "cadet bully sticks" which are the cheapest I've ever seen anywhere. Not sure if they still carry them. We bought a pack around 1.5 years ago, and Pavie finally finished it earlier this month. He's not a huge fan of bully sticks, he does chew on it from time to time when he feels like it, but whenever I give him one it will usually just lie around on the floor for weeks before it's gone.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Here's Elroy having the 2nd half this morning. This time I used the Vise Grips as a holder to prevent him from swallowing it whole.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

I give Topper braided bully sticks, which last much longer than a single stick. They're huge and you would like they're too big for a mini. But he prefers them over sticks. Maybe he's just a fancy guy.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for this info. I've noticed that the sizes are inconsistent as well. And the price for Chewy's version increased by 20% over 2 months time frame. I have two of the bully holders because my younger dog gulps down a sizable chunk left at the end (older dog doesn't do this). This new source is worth a try.

I used to buy these at a nearby dog club where they were ordered in bulk and consistently thick. I could pick the largest sized bullies out of the bin myself. The interruption of trials due to the pandemic means that I haven't been back there for a couple of years. Don't even know if they still carry them.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Elroy finished the 12" (thick) Best Bully Sticks in 15 minutes. They're about $100 for 20 pcs, or about $5 each. He gets tired of chewing (medium, 44-51g) after about 45 minutes. Usually still has about ½ left for next time.


Hey, Tom, just curious about how often Elroy gets a bully stick? Hugo doesn’t seem to be as rabid about chewing as he was when he was under a year old. Beef collagen sticks seem to last him much longer and he gets them only every few weeks.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

@a2girl Not too often. I give them to him maybe 1 every week or two. 50 should be like a year or more worth. It seems like if he gets them too often, his desire for them goes down.


----------



## Andrea & Shade Utah (5 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Bully sticks are great chews for our pooches, but man are they expensive! On top of that, I'm seeing that the individual sticks, on average, are getting smaller. There's always a couple of really sad super skinny ones included in the package (my reference in with Best Bully Sticks from Chewy). They can get away with it because they're sold by piece count rather than by weight. Well I've found a solution. A company that sells by weight, as well as by the piece. Each individual stick is guaranteed to be within a specific weight range. I bought a 50 pack of 12" sticks, weight range 44-51 grams. I weighed them when I got them and sure enough, all within the specified range. Prices are good, but you'll need to buy in bulk (go to wholesale page) to get the better prices (about $4 each American). The shipping is free to USA but only in the consumer section; the wholesale section wanted to charge $13 for shipping (from Illinois) to CT. I emailed them complaining about having to pay shipping costs for a $200+ order, and he gave me a code to get free shipping. The company is Bully Bundles, and I really like the product I received. So does Elroy! See Bullybundles.Com or 12" Straight | Mid (45-51g) | Very Low Odor - Wholesale Bully Sticks
> View attachment 496256
> 
> View attachment 496255
> ...





scooterscout99 said:


> Thanks for this info. I've noticed that the sizes are inconsistent as well. And the price for Chewy's version increased by 20% over 2 months time frame. I have two of the bully holders because my younger dog gulps down a sizable chunk left at the end (older dog doesn't do this). This new source is worth a try.
> 
> I used to buy these at a nearby dog club where they were ordered in bulk and consistently thick. I could pick the largest sized bullies out of the bin myself. The interruption of trials due to the pandemic means that I haven't been back there for a couple of years. Don't even know if they still carry them.


I get my bully sticks, from Best Bully Sticks, (they also sell on Amazon) they have a variety of sizes . I prefer the odor free sticks!


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

I just gave Dewy a bully stick he loves it he's definitely not anti bully.🤠 😀 I know I got plenty of corny jokes🙂


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

There's something happening here😁. What it is ain't exactly clear 🤔 🐩 ? There's a man with a bag over there 🍬🍬 ! Tellin me I got to beware 🥩🥓😄 》I think it's time we stop children what's that sound. Put vice grips on it😅 lets chew it down. lol he's literally in heaven ❤ 🐩. 
I like the vice grips idea when he gets it a bit shorter 🙂


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Heartland2022 said:


> There's something happening here😁. What it is ain't exactly clear 🤔 🐩 ? There's a man with a bag over there 🍬🍬 ! Tellin me I got to beware 🥩🥓😄 》I think it's time we stop children what's that sound. Put vice grips on it😅 lets chew it down. lol he's literally in heaven ❤ 🐩.
> I like the vice grips idea when he gets it a bit shorter 🙂
> View attachment 497139


I add the Vise Grips when he's down to about 4-5".


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I received this special "thank you" email from Ryan, the founder of Bullybundles.com, today. I never mentioned poodleforum in our correspondence, but I did mention "Elroy" and poodle. I suspect he found this post via Google search. Anyway, I thought it was a nice gesture and figured I'd share it with you all.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I received this special "thank you" email from Ryan, the founder of Bullybundles.com, today. I never mentioned poodleforum in our correspondence, but I did mention "Elroy" and poodle. I suspect he found this post via Google search. Anyway, I thought it was a nice gesture and figured I'd share it with you all.
> View attachment 498195


Owners of websites can see what websites you come from. So if you’re on poodleforum and click on a link to bullybundles, they can see that you’re going to their website from this one. That is one reason it is best to close a browser tab to go website to website instead of using one browser tab for everything. Sites that should be secure aren’t always. Great that they recognized and took time to appreciate your advertising for them!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Starla said:


> Owners of websites can see what websites you come from. So if you’re on poodleforum and click on a link to bullybundles, they can see that you’re going to their website from this one. That is one reason it is best to close a browser to go website to website instead of using one browser for everything. Sites that should be secure aren’t always. Great that they recognized and took time to appreciate your advertising for them!


Ahhh. I see! Technology is amazing.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That is really lovely to see!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks, Tom, I just placed the first order here and saved $100 over the other supplier. Dogs seem to like them just as well!!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks Tom & Elroy for sharing. I have been buying Jett those braided bully sticks very large ones. He devours them in 15 minutes. Renn on the other hand is more polite and will just chew and then gets tired with it so it last longer. I hate spending so much $ on something that doesn't last.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I ordered a 50 count box from the sale page to try out. They are expected here tomorrow so I'll just HAVE to let the boys sample them.


----------

